# Beschwerde Zur PCGH Hauptseite



## S1lencer (30. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe mir das jetzt mal ne weile angeschaut aber ich finde diese Werbe Popüpchen von Viebrant ad echt nervig.
Man kann nicht mal in aller Ruhe einen Text mit der Maus vervolgen wenn er mal grösser ist ohne das man so ein besch....... Popup Fenster öffnet weil die schrift damit hinterlegt ist.
Das ist das einzige was mich jedes mal bei euren Texten stört.

Kann man dass nicht abstellen??? Ich meine gut es bringt euch ein wenig Geld denke ich, aber das macht nur mehr unmut bei den Lesern glaub ich.

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2007)

S1lencer schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das jetzt mal ne weile angeschaut aber ich finde diese Werbe Popüpchen von Viebrant ad echt nervig.
> Man kann nicht mal in aller Ruhe einen Text mit der Maus vervolgen wenn er mal grösser ist ohne das man so ein besch....... Popup Fenster öffnet weil die schrift damit hinterlegt ist.
> Das ist das einzige was mich jedes mal bei euren Texten stört.
> 
> ...




*anschließ*


----------



## testbirne (30. Oktober 2007)

Uiui, ein seltenes Exemplar der Gattung "Nicht mit AdBlock-Surfer"?


----------



## mFuSE (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde auch man sollte die Werbestrategie überdenken!

Stellt euch doch nur mal folgendes vor ... ihr geht gemütlich draußen auf der Straße und alle par Meter knallt euch jemand ne Werbetafel flächenfüllend ins Gesicht...

Sowas wird es aus gutem Grund nie geben!
Werbung die einem derart aufgedrängt und aufgezwungen wird schürt regelrecht den Hass und ist doch wohl ziemlich kontraproduktiv (Ein Grund warum ich 1&1 verabscheue, Vorreiterrolle von dieser Popup Zwangswerbung).


Ich hatte bis jetzt nie Addblocker drinne, da ich es durchaus nachvollziehen und verstehen kann warum es Werbung überhaupt gibt.
Aber in letzer Zeit nehmen diese Vollbild Zwangswerbungen derart zu das ich keine Alternative als zum Einsatz eines Addblockers sah ...



Und wie gesagt - das kann nicht Sinn der Werbeindustrie(bzw der Werber) sein denn Hass der User auf sich zu ziehen - genauso wie der Wettlauf zwischen Addblocker und Werbemaschinerie ...

Ich hoffe das da zukünftig ein Umdenken stattfindet, in deren Interesse ..


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Oktober 2007)

testbirne schrieb:


> Uiui, ein seltenes Exemplar der Gattung "Nicht mit AdBlock-Surfer"?


Hihi, ich hab die vorhin mal aufgerufen und mich gewundert, wo denn da Adwords sind? Nach Abschaltung von ABP entdeckte ich ein paar. Und riesige Werbebanner...


----------



## dr.konkret (30. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, PopUps werden bei mir (Safari @ MacOs) bestens unterdrückt


----------



## Piy (30. Oktober 2007)

bei mir auch   (opera)    
ich hab lieber viel werbung, als wenn ich für die website bezahlen müsste.
sehs bei der zeitschrift auch so. da können noch soviele pr0n-seiten draufsein, solange es die zeitschrift billiger macht.


----------



## S1lencer (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja das mit dem Adblocker stimmt schon aber ich hab so ein Ding bis jetzt nicht gebraucht und das ich mir wegen einer Seite so ein Ding extra installiere glaube ich eher nicht.
Aber es wäre doch mal nett zu wissen was die Herren von PCGH dazu sagen, denn das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## testbirne (30. Oktober 2007)

"So ein Ding" ist das nicht - bremst das System gor nüscht aus (im Gegenteil, die kaum noch vorhandenen Animationen machen die Kiste sogar schneller ) und mit ein bisschen Finetuning sind die Seiten blitzeblank.

Ich selber nehme gern noch R.I.P. dazu, damit man diese nervige Partner-Leiste rechts wegbekommt.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Oktober 2007)

S1lencer schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Adblocker stimmt schon aber ich hab so ein Ding bis jetzt nicht gebraucht und das ich mir wegen einer Seite so ein Ding extra installiere glaube ich eher nicht.


Meinst du jetzt konkret wegen Adwords oder allgemein wegen Werbung? Ich habe mir realtiv schnell einen Adblocker installiert, als ich davon erfuhr. Seiten wie IGN.com die ich oft besuche sind ja geradezu mit Bannern gespickt, dann gibt es Popups, flashwerbung etc.
Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, wo man hinsurft. Aber bei mir betrifft es fast schon die Mehrheit der seiten. Und wenns nur eine animierte Werbung ist, die ausgeblendet wird: Hauptsache kein Rumgeblinke, Rumgefliege etc. im Bild, das stört mich nur beim Lesen.


> Aber es wäre doch mal nett zu wissen was die Herren von PCGH dazu sagen, denn das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


Ja, aber ich befürchte die werden halt sagen, dass sich das alles nicht von selber zahlt und Werbung halt eine große einnahmequelle ist. Machen viele andere Seiten ja genauso, kann ich ja verstehen. Adwords gibts ja nicht nur auf der PCGH-Seite.
Das ist ein wenig wie mit den Privatsendern: Man liebt die tollen Filme, für die man nichts extra zahlen muss, aber man hasst die Werbung alle 20min. Zum glück leben wir im digitalen Zeitalter, wo man aufnehmen und Werbung minutengenau vorspulen kann...


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

dr.konkret schrieb:


> Hehe, PopUps werden bei mir (Safari @ MacOs) bestens unterdrückt



selbst schuld wer sich heute noch zupoppen läßt. 
aber wer safari benutzt ist ebenfalls selbst schuld. :p


----------



## bArrA (1. November 2007)

Nja ich weis ja nich aber mein Firefox unterdrückt die popups sehr gut ( mir is jedenfalls noch kein riesiges nervendes werbebanner auf der main aufegfallen) und ich benutzte kein extra popupblocker...
@Stormbringer: was hast du gegen safari, ich finde der ist mit firefox der beste browser, wenns denn ma unter xp geben würde würd ich sofort umsteiben (gibts den schon??), was nervt des liegt aber an mac is halt das ma net scrollen kann ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

hm, ich habe ne generelle abneigung gegen apple software und gegen die apple-firmenpolitik.
z.b. itunes... was für ein schrott.
und dann das ständige aussperren von fremdsoftware aus apple-geräten. komisch das die eu sich ständig mit ms zofft - aber apples bindung der hard- an ihre software kaum beachtung findet.


----------



## water_spirit (1. November 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> selbst schuld wer sich heute noch zupoppen läßt.



Genau. Also Firefox und paar Add-Ons \ Add-Ons2 installieren und schon kann es losgehen.


----------



## dr.konkret (1. November 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm, ich habe ne generelle abneigung gegen apple software und gegen die apple-firmenpolitik.
> z.b. itunes... was für ein schrott.
> und dann das ständige aussperren von fremdsoftware aus apple-geräten. komisch das die eu sich ständig mit ms zofft - aber apples bindung der hard- an ihre software kaum beachtung findet.



Hast Du Argumente außer "Schrott"? 

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Und wenn es mir stinkt, wird halt XP gebootet 

btw: Safari hat mir bisher exakt 0 (!) Abstürze beschert, läuft 100% einwandfrei


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

über itunes habe ich mich ausführlich in LB ausgelassen - ich hab keine lust das hier zu wiederholen.  -> schrott.


----------



## Falk (1. November 2007)

Also die Werbeform die ihr meint ist Intellitxt. Hinterlegt bestimmte Wörter mit Pop-Ups, ist zu erkennen daran das die Wörter doppelt grün unterstrichen sind.

Wenn man nicht ständig unkontrolliert mit der Maus über den Text fährt bekommt man da eigentlich nichts von mit - könnt es ja als Geschicklichkeitsaufgabe zum Training der Maus-Skills sehen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. November 2007)

Ohne Werbung keine Einnahmen, ohne Einnahmen kein Traffic und keine Redakteure, ohne Traffic und Redakteure keine Webseite  klingt hart, ist auch so.

Die Möglichkeiten, sich vor "Zwangsbewerbung" zu schützen wurden ja bereits genannt - sie stehen jedem offen. 

Wir leiten die Beschwerden aber an die zuständigen Stellen bei uns im Hause weiter - Entscheidungsbefugnis haben wir Reds in dieser Hinsicht allerdings keine.


----------



## S1lencer (2. November 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir leiten die Beschwerden aber an die zuständigen Stellen bei uns im Hause weiter


 

Sehr gut vielleicht tut sich ja mal was an dieser art an politik


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. November 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm, ich habe ne generelle abneigung gegen apple software und gegen die apple-firmenpolitik.
> z.b. itunes... was für ein schrott.
> und dann das ständige aussperren von fremdsoftware aus apple-geräten. komisch das die eu sich ständig mit ms zofft - aber apples bindung der hard- an ihre software kaum beachtung findet.



Jawoll, endlich mal Klartext!!! Auch ich kann Apple nicht ausstehen. Schon nur Steve Jobs. Bill Gates mit seiner Bildbearbeitungssoftware das Gesicht verziehen und sich dabei noch lustig fühlen!!!  Wie kann man nur so sein


----------



## exa (28. November 2007)

also ich find sie intellitxt nicht schlimm, wohl aber die crysiswerbung, die auf euren news erscheint und sich nicht wegklicken lässt, doppelt unverständlich zumal die gleiche werbung als hochkantbanner direkt daneben ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!

einziges mittel ist (ohne zusatzsoftware) das neuladen der seite, und hoffen das dann nur das banner rechts mit ner anderen werbung is...


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2007)

Wo wir gerad beim beschweren sind:

Es ist mir aufgefallen, das die Binärpräfixe auf der Hauptseite falsch genutzt werden, k/a, ob ihr meine Postings diesbezüglich schon gesehen habt oder nicht, wie dem auch sei, nochmal zur Sicherheit:

Bandbreiten werden generell in MB/sec angegeben, außer Windows zeigts an, denn:
Kilo/Mega/GigaHertz ist 'Power of ten', mal busbreite durch acht kann nicht zu 'power of two' werden, das bleibt 'power of ten'.

Die Binärpräfixe kann man eigentlich nur noch bei halbleiterbasierten Speicher anwenden, nur da machen sie sinn, nur das ist wirklich 'power of two', alles andere ist eigentlich 'Power of 10'....


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo wir gerad beim beschweren sind:
> 
> Es ist mir aufgefallen, das die Binärpräfixe auf der Hauptseite falsch genutzt werden, k/a, ob ihr meine Postings diesbezüglich schon gesehen habt oder nicht, wie dem auch sei, nochmal zur Sicherheit:
> 
> ...




HÄH ??? 

Muss man jetzt nicht verstehen oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2007)

Binärpräfixe:
KiBi, MiBi, GiBi, power of 2 -> basiert auf 2, in diesem Fall 2 hoch 10, 2 hoch 20 und 2 hoch 30...

Power of 10 -> basiert auf 10, das womit wir die meiste Zeit rumrechnen Kilo = 1000 usw...


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

Mann, hättest ja auch deutlicher sagen können 
Mit diesem KiBi, Mibi Käse werd ich mich wohl nie anfreunden.
KW rechne ich auch immer auf PS, macht wahrscheinlich jeder 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

Kannst dir ja diesen Artikel zu Gemüte führen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärpräfix

@topic: Die Werbung auf PCGH-Main ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, nur dieses Crysis-Pop-Up stört atm, da es sich nicht schliessen lässt, ka warum...


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. November 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja diesen Artikel zu Gemüte führen:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärpräfix



Jo, war mir schon klar, machts aber nicht einfacher und betrifft wohl
nur die Techniker 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (29. November 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja diesen Artikel zu Gemüte führen:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binärpräfix
> 
> @topic: Die Werbung auf PCGH-Main ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, nur dieses Crysis-Pop-Up stört atm, da es sich nicht schliessen lässt, ka warum...



ja bei mir geht sie auhc nich weg -.-


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo wir gerad beim beschweren sind:
> 
> Es ist mir aufgefallen, das die Binärpräfixe auf der Hauptseite falsch genutzt werden, ...



Ja, ist bekannt, dass es manchmal durchrutscht oder auch falsch gemacht wird. Wir müssen uns natürlich auch erst dran gewöhnen und das dauert eben seine Zeit.


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

AdBlockPlus ist super^^


----------



## Stormbringer (30. November 2007)

blueman schrieb:


> AdBlockPlus ist super^^



ich weiss auch nicht warum sich einige leute so anstellen.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Dezember 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nicht warum sich einige leute so anstellen.


Ohne AdBlock und R.I.P. könnte ich gar nicht auf PCGH-EX und PCGH überleben


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Binärpräfixe kann man eigentlich nur noch bei halbleiterbasierten Speicher anwenden, nur da machen sie sinn, nur das ist wirklich 'power of two', alles andere ist eigentlich 'Power of 10'....





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt, dass es manchmal durchrutscht oder auch falsch gemacht wird. Wir müssen uns natürlich auch erst dran gewöhnen und das dauert eben seine Zeit.


Gebt doch einfach jedem Redakteur einen Zettel, auf dem Steht:


> Bei Multiplikation von Bits & Bytes mit 'anderen Einheiten' (z.B. Mega Hertz) kommt immer 1000er Basis zum Einsatz.
> 
> Binärpräfixe braucht man idR *nur* bei halbleiterbasiertem Speicherkapazitätsangaben (Cache, D-RAM, Flash-ROMs).



Bitte Ausdrucken und an jeden Redakteur weitergeben...


Grund dieses Postings:
Der Phenom Artikel in der Aktuellen Ausgabe bei dem bei Übertragungsraten von '16GiByte' (falscher Präfix) statt 16GByte gesprochen wird...


----------



## mFuSE (9. Dezember 2007)

lasst diesen Unsinn doch einfach weg, was sich derart seit Jahrzehnten eingebürgert hat ist kaum wieder wegzukriegen, erst Recht wenn man sich selbst mit der neuen Sache nicht zu 101% sicher ist ...


----------



## Piy (9. Dezember 2007)

das kommt dabei raus, wenn man genau sein will xD

die verwirrung von wegen: da steht 100gb, sind aber nur 91   wird durch die begriffe eher noch verschlimmert  

naja alles hast halt seine nachteile


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zettel, auf dem Steht:


Vielen Dank für diesen weisen Ratschlag. 

Wir haben auch jeder Schulbildung genossen, zwei Leute aus der Redaktion lesen die Artikel gegen und zusätzlich haben wir ein Lektorat. Trotzdem kommen simple Rechtschreibfehler immer wieder mal vor.

Das ist halt der menschliche Faktor, der sich nie ganz ausschließen wird lassen - genau wie bei der Unterscheidung zwischen Gibibyte und Gigabyte.




mFuSE schrieb:


> lasst diesen Unsinn doch einfach weg, was sich derart seit Jahrzehnten eingebürgert hat ist kaum wieder wegzukriegen, erst Recht wenn man sich selbst mit der neuen Sache nicht zu 101% sicher ist ...


Ok, dann dreht sich die Sonne eben weiter um dich herum. War ja damals auch seit Jahrhunderten eingebürgert...


----------



## mFuSE (9. Dezember 2007)

Klar, ihr habt da schon Recht ohne Frage - nur solange die großen Hersteller da nicht mitziehen ist es eher ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ok, dann dreht sich die Sonne eben weiter um dich herum. War ja damals auch seit Jahrhunderten eingebürgert...



Da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln...

@ MFuSE

Es hat auch eine Weile gedauert bis sich das mit der Sonne einbürgerte


----------



## mFuSE (9. Dezember 2007)

Na dann ... auf in den Kampf gegen die Kiwis!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2007)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen weisen Ratschlag.


Danke, gerngeschehen 
War übrigens ernst gemeint, denn man kann nicht alles wissen, man muss nur wissen wo etwas steht, so ein kleiner Spickzettel am Schirm könnt ev. Wunder bewirken...


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben auch jeder Schulbildung genossen, zwei Leute aus der Redaktion lesen die Artikel gegen und zusätzlich haben wir ein Lektorat. Trotzdem kommen simple Rechtschreibfehler immer wieder mal vor.


Schulbidlung interessiert hier nicht, denn da lernt man die Einheit Byte und den Umgang mit den entsprechenden Einheiten nicht in einer 'normalen' Schule, hier kommts einzig und allein auf den persönlichen Umgang an, sprich das was man sich selbst angeeignet/erlernt hat...

Die Umstellung von Euch scheint irgendwie etwas arg plötzlich und gewaltsam von statten gegangen zu sein, benutzen die Binärpräfixe leider viel zu häufig, eigentlich hat sich nicht so viel geändert, mit der Umstellung auf die Offiziellen SI-Einheiten, soo oft braucht man sie garnicht!

Wo man sie braucht:
Bei RAM und ROMs, also eigentlich nur bei Halbleiterspeichern...

Der Rest ist wie gehabt 'Power of 10'...


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das ist halt der menschliche Faktor, der sich nie ganz ausschließen wird lassen - genau wie bei der Unterscheidung zwischen Gibibyte und Gigabyte.



Genau, das ist auch das Problem, ich weiß nicht, wies bei euch intern ablief, was ich aber weiß ist das die Binärpräfixe viel zu oft benutzt werden, soo häufig kommen sie eigentlich nicht vor...

PS: warum schreibt ihr die Einheiten immer aus und schreibt nicht einfach kiB, kb, MB und MiB??


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schulbidlung interessiert hier nicht, denn da lernt man die Einheit Byte und den Umgang mit den entsprechenden Einheiten nicht in einer 'normalen' Schule, hier kommts einzig und allein auf den persönlichen Umgang an, sprich das was man sich selbst angeeignet/erlernt hat...


Die Schuldbildung/Rechtschreibung war ein Beispiel für etwas, was man eigentlich weiß, trotzdem aber gern mal wieder falsch macht.


----------



## Düsi 800 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja stimt, ich eingeschlosen!!!


----------



## Piy (2. Januar 2008)

also, neues thema: in der aktuellen pcgh auf seite 6 wird etwas von einem gewinnspiel gesagt, ich finde keinen gewinnspiel-button, weder auf pcgh.de noch auf ultraforce.de (nur zu nem i-pod).


----------



## Falk (4. Januar 2008)

Wird am 15. kommen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Januar 2008)

Der große Direktlink zur PCGHE ist weg 
dafür ist ein doppelt so großer Button zum PCGH Webshop. Kann man nicht den Button vom Webshop halbieren, dann passt der PCGHE Link auch noch ryan 
MFG


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> lasst diesen Unsinn doch einfach weg, was sich derart seit Jahrzehnten eingebürgert hat ist kaum wieder wegzukriegen, erst Recht wenn man sich selbst mit der neuen Sache nicht zu 101% sicher ist ...


außerdem gibt Windows die binären zahlen schon immer aus es steht nur falsch da also ist das mit dem einbürgert naja ist halt die falsche Einheit die MS da hinter schreibt es steht aber immer zahlen in Bi da bei daten- und speicher grössen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Der große Direktlink zur PCGHE ist weg
> dafür ist ein doppelt so großer Button zum PCGH Webshop. Kann man nicht den Button vom Webshop halbieren, dann passt der PCGHE Link auch noch ryan
> MFG



Brauchts den X-Button wirklich?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Brauchts den X-Button wirklich?



Naja wäre schön, weil so konnte ich erst auf der PCGH Seite rumgucken und von dort aus gleich ins PCGHE Forum ohne nochmal ins Adressfenster des Browsers zu gehen 
Entscheiden müst ihr es natürlich aber ich besuche natürlich auch weiterhin beide Webseiten trotz dieser Umstände  
Ist halt nichts Elementares aber bequem wars schon.
MFG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2008)

Wir bauen demnächst sowieso die Main um, dann kommt ein direkter Link zum X-Forum rein, versprochen.


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2008)

aber bitte nicht so wie dei anderen seiten der computec die sind extrem bescheiden wie ich finde geradezu abschreckend. lasst das haupt Design so wie jetzt alle news schön übersichtlich auf der Startseite


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Januar 2008)

Die Mobizine Variante für Handys ist zwar schön klein (von der Daten und Bildergröße her) aber die News sind sehr wenig, bitte mehr News darein packen, meinetwegen auch ohne Bildchen und nur die Schlagzeilen. Durch die vielen Bilder dauert es nämlich sehr lange, bis mein Handy die PCGH Seite geladen hat.
MFG

Edit:Ich finds ja toll das ihr überhaupt sowas habt


----------



## Overlocked (6. Januar 2008)

Ich äußere nun auch meine Wünsche:
1. Die News sollten da bleiben wo sie sind.
2. Die Schriftgröße der News sollte vergrößert werden... zumindest die der CPU, Grafikkarten und Mainboardnews. (Würde mir die Sache erleichtern, dass ich beim Newsschreiben die Themen die schon auf der Mainpage sind nicht noch in die PCGHE News reinstelle
3.Es sollte auch eine neue Forenstruktur eingeführt werden.
4. Die Mainpage sollte bunter und anschaulicher werden, das heißt alle grauen Hintergründe weg.
5. Es sollte Links für die wichtigsten, derzeit aktuellen Tools, Treiber etc. in einem Kästchen angezeigt werden.
6. Es sollten für alle PCGH User eine Videoportal mit allen PCGH Videos geben.l

Soweit ein Einblick in meine Verbesserungsvorschläge
mfg


----------



## asdqwe (6. Januar 2008)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man wieder sieht welche News man auf der PCGH Internetseite schon angeklickt hat.
Auf der alten Seite von Euch, konnte man immer sehen, welche News man angeklickt hat (ich glaube die Schrift war dann lila, oder lila umrandet oder ähnlich ^^), ich hoffe Ihr wisst halbwegs was ich meine ^^.

Nachdem Ihr eure Seite neu gemacht habt, konnte man wie gesagt nicht mehr erkennen welche News schon angeklickt wurde, und welche nicht.

Ich nutzte den Mozilla Firefox in der neuesten Version


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

@Overclocked: Mach AdBlock aus, dann ist es dir schon wieder zu bunt. 

@asdqwe: Das liegt eher an deiner Browserkonfiguration denn an Computec...


----------



## asdqwe (6. Januar 2008)

Glaube ich nicht, oder sieht man das bei Dir?
Ich habe an meinem Browser nichts verstellt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Januar 2008)

Der Thread mutiert echt hier 

Vielleicht closen und was anderes aufmachen?


----------



## Haekksler (6. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der Thread mutiert echt hier
> 
> Vielleicht closen und was anderes aufmachen?



nee,
meine idee wäre vom pcgh banner den langen blauen teil durch den link zu ersetzen


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

Umbenennen in "Ideenthread Hauptseite" und analog dazu den "Ideenthread Extreme" anwerfen


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Overclocked: Mach AdBlock aus, dann ist es dir schon wieder zu bunt.
> 
> Du meinst nicht etwa das Covergirl von SFT Ich lasse trotzdem Adblock an!!


----------

